# Please ID this plant



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there

Circled in red is the plant I need Id'd. Many thanks.

Regards
Cameron


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a Najas species, but bigger than any Najas species I know.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> It looks like a Najas species, but bigger than any Najas species I know.


****, I mean thanks. Damn I'm having a hard tome finding out what this plant is!
Whatever it is its a beauty. I received a small piece from a local fellow hobbyist and its growing like crazy. Would LOVE to know what the hell it is though 

Thanks Paul


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks exactly like my guppygrass.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Looks exactly like my guppygrass.


Yup...


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it possible to take a closer shot of the leaves and stem? It's a little too blurry to identity properly.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think HeyPK was right.
It is Najas. 
And If I had to say what species I'd say Najas guadalupensis.
http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/nagupic.html
I've had this plant for a long, long time, it's hard to get rid of as its very brittle. I always end up with small pieces around the tank that end up growing into new whole plants.
I did learn what guppy grass was today, It is the same plant. I never new that before.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

neonfish3 said:


> I think HeyPK was right.
> It is Najas.
> And If I had to say what species I'd say Najas guadalupensis.
> http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/nagupic.html
> ...


Hi Guys

I think it may indeed be Najas guadalupensis, I'll try taking a better shot with my dodgy camera tonight. ,,,,,,Thanks everyone.


----------

